# 84th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wedesday, 12/17, at GrillSmiths.
That's right. End of our 7th year! Hope you can make it!
Please RSVP so I can get a head count to make sure we are set up properly!
Stan


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Tomorrow night! :woohoo: 
We won't be needin' those heaters this month.......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Good turnout last night. Even dozen, which is good for us. Everyone in short sleeved shirts........


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:roll: 

Rub it in will you.

26 degrees and more snow tonight. 

Winter sucks!


----------

